# Old Man looking for new tank



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys, the old man's allotment tank (the one I refused to clean for him as there really is no point) was a 1.8 petrol VW Passat estate used for all his manure, compost, bark chippings, seeds, tools, and general crap. It also became a biology project trying to figure out what was actually growing in the boot out of all the left over compost 

It's finally died :thumb:


He is on the lookout for a similar vehicle, and as it is meant to be a tank he is only looking to spend ~£1500 on the next one. If anyone happens to know of an estate (oh god please let me find a touring beemer so I can get my hands on it before my dad does) it would be most appreciated if you could give me a heads up.

Thank you


----------



## chrislondon (Apr 25, 2011)

seen a few gardeners in volvo estates!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

As it goes I was trying to have a look at a V40 estate today, looked perfect for growing bushes in 

So far the winner from today's search is a A4 Avant 1.8 petrol. No service history, but every MoT and the only advisory I saw was for a near the legal limit tyre. Well under budget, but it's got 150k and a mahoosive ding on rear passenger side where they have turned left through a bollard. Purely cosmetic and the door seal is fine and open/close is fine.

It's harder than I thought trying to buy a car for someone else... Ah well, hopefully within a week I would have ensured that my car cannot and will not be used as my dad's backup allotment vehicle!!!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I would look at the passat again or the Vulvas..:lol:
I always found the Astra estates a total hoon.:lol:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BMW-318-SE-TOURING-ESTATE-/220786313234?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3367e3c812

bought a few cars from this guy decent enough motors seen this there this week not to far away from you


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

justina3 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BMW-318-SE-TOURING-ESTATE-/220786313234?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3367e3c812
> 
> bought a few cars from this guy decent enough motors seen this there this week not to far away from you


That looks tidy and finished on the 17th @ £1550 is what he refers too.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i think he wants a few pounds more for it so might be relisted from memory he wants 1700 odd for it


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Bah thanks for that, but I missed it and it went cheap too, not near the £1700 asking 

Will keep an eye on what he has available, thanks for the link!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

give him a ring a lot of people just hit the bid button and he never hears from them again


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

That guy up in Neath was sound, but nothing for us at the time. Looking at an A4 Avant tomoro evening (in black, my choice for a challenge ) and hoping that it will be good for the old man


----------

